# how many (human) strides between trotting poles....



## wench (6 October 2008)

for a 17hh horse? roughly? Cheers!


----------



## Damnation (6 October 2008)

Roughly 3 big strides. This means you can do walk trot and canter over the poles. You can adjust them to longer or shorter after a trot/canter over them.


----------



## wench (6 October 2008)

cheers


----------



## amanda_k (6 October 2008)

my horse is 17.1 and i do roughly two big strides and a foot.....Makes hi  think about whatb he's doing a works a little harder.....then I enlist a little sister to move them as required..!!


----------



## GermanyJo (6 October 2008)

If you want the poles set only for trotting over, then I use 5 'fairy steps'... hopefully you know what I mean  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 .. one foot directly in front of the other (maybe an extra 1/2 if he has very long stride.) - (size 6 feet !)


----------



## showjump (6 October 2008)

Me too, 5 of my feet one infront of the other! (Thats if you want just trotting poles.)


----------



## Silverspring (6 October 2008)

Surely it depends on the height of the human as well as the height of the horse? I'm 5'3" and used to do 3 decent strides (not stretching!) between my trotting poles for my 17.2hh but now I use 2 stretchy strides for my 15.1hh Arab.  If I was Jodie Kidd on the other hand I reckon I would only need 2 stretch strides for the 17.2hh and maybe one and a bit for the 15.1hh 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I wish I was tall!


----------



## xSandraMx (6 October 2008)

I space mine out with my feet too.  I do five of my size 5s for a horse, perhaps six if it has a long stride.


----------



## Kenzo (6 October 2008)

Giant step then half a normal, for a 15.2 is horse its around 2 of your strides, or like me just one huge one, but for bigger horses I do one huge one and then half a one, but it depends on your horse and you I guess, you'll need to do some adjustments.

Just having visions of everyone doing these strange manoeuvres in their outdoor schools, what with fairy steps...giant steps etc, anyone non horsey watching us would have us marched off with men in white coats and locked up lol


----------

